# A Time Saving Proof Sheet.



## kadesmith (Jan 27, 2004)

We are a brand new company looking for feedback from photographers.  Our company is called My Web Portraits.  You can post up to 30 images for $7.50.  Then your clients can go online and access images that you posted with a password that you set.

My Web Portraits has taken great measures to ensure that your photographs cannot be copied, downloaded, or printed from the site.  It is basically a secure digital proof sheet that has a high enough quality that your clients can clearly view their portraits before making an order.  Please visit the link below to register:

http://www.mywebportraits.com/photographers/register.aspx

Please send us feedback.


----------



## adam2003w (Mar 29, 2004)

That's a good price, but your site looks very low tech. It might indeed by very secure and photos might be safe, but it looks very low tech. This might hurt your sell through rate of accounts. Just a tip. Interesting service though.


----------



## markc (Mar 29, 2004)

kadesmith said:
			
		

> My Web Portraits has taken great measures to ensure that your photographs cannot be copied, downloaded, or printed from the site.


Do you mean the proofs can't be copied? Even if you prevent downloading, there's no way to stop a screen capture. If you mean that the proofs aren't of high enough quality to make a print from, you might want to be more specific about that.


----------



## kadesmith (Mar 30, 2004)

There is a way to prevent screen capture, but it only works in Internet Explorer at the moment.  The pictures are at a lower quality so that they aren't printable just in case there are thiefs out there (and we all know there are) that know how to get around the system, but as far as the average computer user goes it's pretty secure.   If you'd like to see an example of a photo session to see that the screen caputre is prevented, just go to http://www.mywebportraits.com/Customers/ select Kade Smith as the photographer, don't type a password, and click submit.  

by the way: I don't claim to be a pro photographer


----------

